# Need help~ Oral melanoma



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi All,
I am brand new to this site, & thank heavens I found you. My "baby" Sierra, who is 151/2, was just diagnosed with oral melanoma. She has a lesion at the base of her tongue-I couldn't find it-she just had awful breath & increased drooling. Took her 2 days ago to the vet, & there it was. I was praying for a bad tooth or something=no such luck. Surgery was offered as an option, but would not offer us much, & she may not even survive it. I was told to take her home & just love her, I'll know when it's time. I am completely & utterly devastated! I have not stopped crying, & cannot imagine her not being here. I know, I know-she's 15, & I'm fortunate to have had her this long, esp for a Golden. She's my person with fur! There has got to be something out there. Also-am I just in denial & being unrealistic due to her age? My husband & kids, who are devastated also, are not opting to go w/ the surgery-which -being an RN-I know REALLY isn't a good option for her. I'm just trying to hang on to her as long as I can. Has anyone had any experience with this? Integrative/holistic or otherwise?
Any help or advice, greatly appreciated,
with a heavy heart,
Chris, RN in NJ


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Chris,

I don't have any advice but the forum is full of great people that will be supportive of you in whatever decision you make for your golden. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I posted in your thread in the senior section. If you do have access to a holistic vet in your area it might be a good idea to do a consult. They might have some alternative options for you to consider. 

One more thought--you might ask your vet if oral cancer is painful and if so you can have some pain management in place for her comfort.

Hugs to you all.



tine said:


> Hi All,
> I am brand new to this site, & thank heavens I found you. My "baby" Sierra, who is 151/2, was just diagnosed with oral melanoma. She has a lesion at the base of her tongue-I couldn't find it-she just had awful breath & increased drooling. Took her 2 days ago to the vet, & there it was. I was praying for a bad tooth or something=no such luck. Surgery was offered as an option, but would not offer us much, & she may not even survive it. I was told to take her home & just love her, I'll know when it's time. I am completely & utterly devastated! I have not stopped crying, & cannot imagine her not being here. I know, I know-she's 15, & I'm fortunate to have had her this long, esp for a Golden. She's my person with fur! There has got to be something out there. Also-am I just in denial & being unrealistic due to her age? My husband & kids, who are devastated also, are not opting to go w/ the surgery-which -being an RN-I know REALLY isn't a good option for her. I'm just trying to hang on to her as long as I can. Has anyone had any experience with this? Integrative/holistic or otherwise?
> Any help or advice, greatly appreciated,
> with a heavy heart,
> Chris, RN in NJ


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Awww... I'm really sorry to hear that. 

My Golden was diagnosed two different times, with two different cancers. Mast Cell at the age of 7 and Lymphoma at the age of 8 1/2. 

We had the mast cell tumor removed and they got clean margins. She did fine until she was diagnosed with Lymphoma. My first sign something was wrong, was horrific breath and the worst ear infections I had ever seen. She had a splenic tumor and her liver was enlarged as well. 

Surgery was not an option for her either, so I understand how hard it is. I would have looked into holistic medicine, but time was not on our side.

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Chris,
I am so sorry to hear about your diagnosis.
You will have so much support here!
Love her every minute from now on. You will know what/when is right.
My last girl went within 24 hours of us knowing what was wrong.
I will pray for her!
Liz


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Chris, your pup's age makes it all the more heartbreaking, as I think we love them more the older they get. It surely wouldn't hurt to contact a holistic vet, but I agree that finding out if she's in pain is important so you can manage it for her. Realistically, something's going to get her at her age, so if you trust your vet, I'd go with his opinion of "love her. It's not enough.....it's never enough....but if you consider that each day with this beloved creature is a gift and continue to make cherished memories, you and she will get through this. I am so sorry that she's been given this diagnosis....


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I just wanted to mention that there is also a canine cancer yahoo group that discusses many options for treating various cancers, using both holistic and conventional methods. I know of several people who went the radiation route for their oral tumors and also others that have researched various non-traditional interventions.

I wish you many happy moments with your senior pal. I am so sorry you are having to deal with this in your pup's senior years.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry you found us under such sad circumstances.
I had a customer here at the pet hotel whose beagle mix had an oral melanoma removed at age 16. She had 4 radiation treatments.
Finally passed on at 19 years old from unrelated causes.
I would suggest you contact a veterinary oncologist for a second opinion, and then make your final decision. Whatever decision you make, it's a very personal decision, and I know it will be the right one for you, and for her.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Welcome, sorry it is under these sad conditions, you have some good advise from member to follow up, I would seek a second opinion from a oncologist, good luck and prayers that you can find a way to treat and make her comfortable.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh Chris,
I can't imagine what your going thru.:no:
This might be grasping at straws, but that's what I'd be doing in your case.

I did listen to an interview with Lloyd Mear he mentioned cancer in dogs.
You have to be a subscriber to listen to the full interview, but you can listen to a preview of the interview for free, and his contact info is below.
http://www.consciousmedianetwork.com/home.htm
*Energy Balancing by Numbers*
Lloyd Mear is a Canadian civil engineer by training but in his heart he is a healer. With his wife Phyllis, he has been helping others heal themselves through his understanding of energy and how all energy can be represented by numbers. Just as Rife found that most imbalances in the body had a particular frequency, Lloyd explains that if you go further, all frequencies can be represented by a number; a specific number.
In this fascinating interview, Regina explores how the numbers work and delves into the type of healing the body is able to perform on itself, with the combination of energy, intention and the right numerical sequence.
Lloyd, Phyllis and their dog Wrinkles, travel the country to present to wherever groups wish to congregate to learn about the Energy Balancing system.To get in touch with them, email Lloyd at [email protected]
Sorry I have nothing else to offer...
Give your fur baby a big hug from my Sierra and me.
Karen


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you're making a smart decision. 15 1/2 is VERY old for a Golden, and depending on how much tissue they would have to take to remove this melanoma, recovery could be a big challenge for Sierra.

If you're a nurse, and you were in a room with the vet discussing all options, I imagine your decision is the most ethical and scientifically sound one that can be made in the situation.

If you stick to your decision not to have the surgery, make sure you opt for substantial palliative treatment. Goldens can be incredibly stoic, and they don't always make it clear that they're stressed or hurting. Watch for restlessness, excessive panting, constant yawning, hiding, etc. They can be signs that she needs greater pain relief.

There are some incredibly effective pain management products out there for dogs. There's a pain patch for extreme situations, and several oral analgesics that work wonders too. At her age and in her condition, long term effects are sort of moot.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My first dog Smoka, was a malamute mix, I got her at 16 and she was my baby. 11 years, a marriage and 3 babies later she was diagnosed with bone cancer. I still tear up talking about it and it has been 21 years. Enjoy every minute you have left with her, she will let you know when it's time. My heart goes out to you and you family. I need to get a tissue, and a golden group hug! Bless you.


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you all so very much for your advice. We had a very,very bad night last night, she was just up barking & panting, which she never, ever has done before. Just randomly barking - unusual. Which upset me tremendously, she was drooling alot, from the tumor, & just seemed uncomfortable. Went on from 3-5:30 am. I gave her aspririn & some ice cubes to chew on thinking it may help, which it did ....thinking I may have to explore pain management if we have another evening like last night. She is perfectly fine & content now. 
Again, thank you all,
Chris, RN in NJ, Mom to my Sierra


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm sorry you found us under such sad circumstances.
> I had a customer here at the pet hotel whose beagle mix had an oral melanoma removed at age 16. She had 4 radiation treatments.
> Finally passed on at 19 years old from unrelated causes.
> I would suggest you contact a veterinary oncologist for a second opinion, and then make your final decision. Whatever decision you make, it's a very personal decision, and I know it will be the right one for you, and for her.


As the Mom to a dog with a deadly cancer, I love hearing of these stories of dogs who live years beyond their prognosis. Thank you for sharing because it gives us hope we will have many more days with our loved one.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

tine said:


> Thank you all so very much for your advice. We had a very,very bad night last night, she was just up barking & panting, which she never, ever has done before. Just randomly barking - unusual. Which upset me tremendously, she was drooling alot, from the tumor, & just seemed uncomfortable. Went on from 3-5:30 am. I gave her aspririn & some ice cubes to chew on thinking it may help, which it did ....thinking I may have to explore pain management if we have another evening like last night. She is perfectly fine & content now.
> Again, thank you all,
> Chris, RN in NJ, Mom to my Sierra


Obviously something was really bothering her last night. It may have been pain, or it may have been unfamiliar sensations that she couldn't cope with. Constant barking and panting is a pretty clear sign of anxiety and/or pain.

I really hope it was a one-off thing and that she feels better from now on. Did the vet see any indication that it might have metastasized?


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

There were no signs of mets anywhere, but I have decided to heed all of your advice & seek the 2nd op of a vet onc. I am considering having the lesion removed as a comfort measure-it would drive ME nuts, & I can talk & tell people how I feel. She has been TOTALLY fine & herself today, and as I've said, aside from bad breath, she is just as fine as can be. I just cannot give up on her-I can't.
This forum is just fabulous & you have all given me such great advice as well as empathy. It so helps to know there are others out there who feel as we do about our "babies."
Love you all, & please keep the advice coming!
Chris, RN in NJ


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

please let us know how your visit with the oncologist goes!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

tine said:


> There were no signs of mets anywhere, but I have decided to heed all of your advice & seek the 2nd op of a vet onc. I am considering having the lesion removed as a comfort measure-it would drive ME nuts, & I can talk & tell people how I feel. She has been TOTALLY fine & herself today, and as I've said, aside from bad breath, she is just as fine as can be. I just cannot give up on her-I can't.


Just one thing: it is not giving up when you decide on palliative care or to euthanize. It's fine to go ahead and treat if you decide that's what's best for the dog, but it's not giving up when you decide that a particular procedure doesn't make sense for your dog.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

tippykayak said:


> Just one thing: it is not giving up when you decide on palliative care or to euthanize. It's fine to go ahead and treat if you decide that's what's best for the dog, but it's not giving up when you decide that a particular procedure doesn't make sense for your dog.


I totally agree. We lost our beloved Millie at the young age of nine, six days after she was diagnosed. If we had known and seen at the beginning of those six days that we had seen at the end....we would have released her then. I know it is a very hard decision and while you think that they are pretty much doing well, step back and take a good look. I am so sorry for your pain, I am crying as I write this.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our philosophy through our personal journey is to seek the expert advice and then decide what is best to do after considering the options presented. That way we felt we could make a more informed decision. We didn't want to regret not doing this later on. We've gone through this twice. The first time the best option was to let go early since the cancer was so advanced. This time we are getting the blessing of more time.

I'm glad you will be consulting with an onco vet to determine the best course for her and to possibly help with any pain she is experiencing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are all facing this. I hope she finds comfort and so do you. It's so darn hard...


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you for saying that palliative measures, etc & "letting her go" is not giving up-I totally agree. I truly want what's best for her & her quality of her poor life. As an RN, I'm a firm believer in no heroics for certain circumstances, & I believe that now as well. I just feel I need to explore all of my options before I decide on a course of action or keeping her comfortable.
Chris


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

MILLIESMOM said:


> I totally agree. We lost our beloved Millie at the young age of nine, six days after she was diagnosed. If we had known and seen at the beginning of those six days that we had seen at the end....we would have released her then. I know it is a very hard decision and while you think that they are pretty much doing well, step back and take a good look. I am so sorry for your pain, I am crying as I write this.


This is how I feel too. I had about two weeks, I guess? 

Chris, it was never an option for me to treat Chloe, for two reasons. One, she was in such a weakened state, that they weren't sure if she would survive the splenectomy, and two, she was very vet-phobic and I realized that I would be putting my best interests first, and not hers.

I wish you the best in whatever decision you decide. No matter which one you choose, it's a hard one to make.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

tine said:


> Thank you for saying that palliative measures, etc & "letting her go" is not giving up-I totally agree. I truly want what's best for her & her quality of her poor life. As an RN, I'm a firm believer in no heroics for certain circumstances, & I believe that now as well. I just feel I need to explore all of my options before I decide on a course of action or keeping her comfortable.
> Chris


Exploring your options will give you peace of mind after all is said and done, whatever your ultimate choice will be. It's so tough to do this because we love them so much and I wish you clarity to make the decision(s) and emotional strength for what lies ahead. Hugs to you and your family in this horribly tough time.


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you- & you hit the nail on the head-I need to feel like I explored anything & everything that would or could help. I also feel that a 2nd opinion is not a far fetched option, so I will do that with the oncologist, & then go from there. "I" just need to feel like I did everything in her best interest. There's just no other way to descibe this-it's just horrible. I mean you know they cannot be here forever-& you just are so, so devastated when you realize the time is upon you. We are heartbroken. Again, the outrageous support on this forum has been invaluable & so comforting.
Chris


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Chris,
I agree, knowing all your options will help you have peace of mind despite the sadness and frustration of the situation. I was so torn with Beau's need for oral surgery because he also has cardiomyopathy and leaky valves. I researched the procedure from all aspects before I made the decision for him to undergo a partial maxilectomy. That was for his benign oral tumor but also included the surgery for the melanoma on his lip.
We love our pups so much and any decision regarding their health can be so traumatic. I would suggest that you talk with an oncologist even if only to confirm a decision of non treatment should that be the case. They will be able to tell you all the different aspects of you pal's tumor and prognosis.

I truly wish you the very best and peace to your heart, though I am certain it is breaking.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sorry you are going through this. My Sam had a melanoma removed from his lip when he was 11. They got everything and all margins were clear so he needed no follow up radiation or other treatment. He did however have a very hard time coming out of the anesthesia and was so upset by the experience (he loved our Vet but had never been away from me for any length of time) that he developed severe diarrhea and it took months to get well. He passed away from aspiration pneumonia from an ME 9 months later. Had I had a crystal ball, I'd not have had the surgery and put Sam through the ordeal of the aftermath.

I hope you find comfort in your decision, for her and for your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

I am so sorry that you are going through this and I will be praying for your little girl and you.


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi All,
I have an appt w/ a vet onc on Monday. I spoke w/ my vet again yesterday who is recommending the surgery as well as the new menlanoma vaccine. She feels that the lesion is small enough that they should be able to get it, & that the vaccine is showing promise. Also in speaking w/ the office of the vet onc said the same thing re: the vaccine. I am having the sonsult on Monday, gather all of my facts & go from there. The last thing I want to do is have what time my Sierra has left be miserable.
I will keep you all posted. For now, she is still "herself," & I am happy w/ that, as well as every day that I am blessed to have her.
Again, you are all wonderful, siuch a tremendous support network-I'm so glad I found this forum.
Chris


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

tine said:


> Hi All,
> I have an appt w/ a vet onc on Monday. I spoke w/ my vet again yesterday who is recommending the surgery as well as the new menlanoma vaccine. She feels that the lesion is small enough that they should be able to get it, & that the vaccine is showing promise. Also in speaking w/ the office of the vet onc said the same thing re: the vaccine. I am having the sonsult on Monday, gather all of my facts & go from there. The last thing I want to do is have what time my Sierra has left be miserable.
> I will keep you all posted. For now, she is still "herself," & I am happy w/ that, as well as every day that I am blessed to have her.
> Again, you are all wonderful, siuch a tremendous support network-I'm so glad I found this forum.
> Chris


I'm very interested in what you learn at the specialist and more about the melanoma vaccine. 

Here is a link to a thread about a cancer research trial, and one of the cancers they are studying and asking for samples is oral melanoma. If you elect to go with surgery you might consider participating in this important clinical research:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=72849
I didn't learn about this until after Barkley's splenectomy but we did send in a blood sample afterwards. It's Barkley's legacy towards finding a cure for canine cancers.

All the best for good days for Sierra and you.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I have been following your thread and just wanted to say good luck on Monday at your vet appointment, I hope you get some good answers for your Sierra problem. Would also love to see pictures of your Sierra, we all hope that our Goldens live to be 15 and older.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I just saw your posts now. It's rather unfortunate circumstances that you had to come across this forum, but I would like to give you a warm welcome to you and Sierra! I don't have any better advice than what's been given already, but I want to say that I'm thinking of you and Sierra and I do hope that everything turns out ok. 

When you have some time I'm sure we would all love to see pictures of her! 

Please keep us posted on the results of Monday's appt!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Good luck with the apppintment on Monday. I agree that it is ggod to explore all your options so you can make an informed decision. You and Sierra will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you for sending me that link-we wouls love to help combat canine cancer in any way we can. If we opt for surgery, you bet we will participate. I will descuss w/ vet onc on Monday.
Chris


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi All,
Spent the morning at the Vet Onc. They were so absolutely fabulous-it really does take a special person to do what they do-really.
So, the news isn't good, as we had suspected. She took one listen to her lungs & said she didn't like what she heard, said she would think the disease is there, & wanted to do an immediate chest xray before discussing options-which if course-once I heard this-the tears started coming-& pretty much have not stopped. But I digress....the chest xray was clear for any large tumors, but not to say there is not micrscopic disease present- & as an RN, I know this. So, surgery is now completely off the table. She said,sure, you could do it, but as we've all discussed before, she's 15, & chances of a full, pain free recovery pretty much do not exist. So, my small, very, very small, glimmer of hope is gone. Plus, the episode of panting,barking etc from the other evening is disease related-more proof positive that it is in the lungs.
My baby is home, at my feet as we speak, & I will make it my mission to have whatever time she has left with me, as peaceful & comfortable as humanly possible. I will pray for God to give me the good grace to know when the time is right to say goodbye to the absolute best, most amazing friend & companion I have ever or will ever have. I thank you all for all of your sound advice, support & empathy. You have all been a Godsend, & am thankful you will all be here to get me through.
With the heaviest of hearts,
Chris, RN in NJ


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry for you and Sierra. I am in tears reading this.

I hope you have some more good time with Sierra, for her sake and for yours. It is never easy to face the end of their life, but celebrate every moment you have with her.

I'm sure you will know when it is time and you will say good-bye with grace and love. Your love for Sierra shines through your posts and she sounds like an absoutely wonderful girl. Give your self a hug and Sierra a kiss for me:smooch:.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh, Chris, I'm so very sorry. I know how heartbreaking this all is. I'm so sorry you didn't get better news. 

Hug your baby and cherish the time you have left.

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Chris, not the news any of us wanted to hear. You are such a good Mom to her and I hope you have many quality days of enjoying one another. When the time does come, we will be here for you...... to hear your stories, let you vent, whatever you need at the time. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris:

I am so sorry for Sierra and you. I feel your pain.
You are a wonderful Mom as evidenced by your posts-you love Sierra so much and I know that you will do what is BEST for Sierra. God will give you the grace.


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you guys so, so much.
I'm trying to upload a photo of her, but am having much difficulty. Any advice would be great!
C


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Regarding posting the pic:
Are you using dial-up? That makes it near impossible (unfortunately I know)
If not are you using photobucket or another photo site to store the pic?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Also, what type of file is it? jpeg, bmp, other?
these are the types the forum supports:
Attach Files
Valid file extensions: gif jpeg jpg pdf pps zip


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

no, not dial up-will check file format again,
Chris


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

If you would like to email it to me @ [email protected] I will upload it here for you? Hugs to you and your sweet baby!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris

Send her pic to me via email and I will post!

Karen


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Chris
> 
> Send her pic to me via email and I will post!
> 
> Karen


Pinch / Poke .. (you big copy cat)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jsmi*

Jami:

You are right I am a copy cat!

*Chris * Please email Sierra's pic to both Jami and I, cause I might be leaving my computer for awhile!


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

will do,
Chris


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for getting her pics up, I so appreciate it!

Also-anyone hear of or have any luck w/ Canine melanoma diet? Looking for anything here.
Chris


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

tine said:


> Thanks for getting her pics up, I so appreciate it!
> 
> Also-anyone hear of or have any luck w/ Canine melanoma diet? Looking for anything here.
> Chris


I'm not familiar with that diet at all. Is this something the specialist mentioned?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

bumping this post


----------

